
Safe Systems Programming in Rust: The Promise and the Challenge [pdf] - ingve
https://robbertkrebbers.nl/research/articles/safe_programming_rust.pdf
======
pjmlp
This kind of papers always lose value to me when the authors don't bother to
do spend a couple of hours researching previous attempts in the field.

